# CPT Code  93793



## haugen (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi.  Has anyone started using 93793 for Anticoagulation management?  If so are you billing it with the G0250?   Or  81650QW?   I am not understanding what this can and cannot be billed with.


Thank you for your help,

Cindy


----------



## haugen (Aug 8, 2018)

*Correction*

I need to correct my previous post. The cpt code for the lab should have been 85610.    

Thank You,

Cindy


----------



## sheenamb (Sep 11, 2018)

*CPT Code 93793*

Hi Cindy,
I am billing this for the first time today.  I submitted 93793, 85610/QW, and the pt had a vaccine(90471, 90715).  I will reply to this thread again when the claim is final. 
We did not do any E/M services, as that, of course, precludes the 93793 being billed.  
We routinely bill G0250 for every 4th home Alere PT/INR result that our provider interprets and adjusts, as long as it is at least 30 days between claims.  Those are getting
paid $9.70 total by Med B/secondary, and Cigna commercial pays $42.50!  I just thought I would include that additional feedback. 
More in a few weeks.  
Sheena


----------



## sheenamb (Oct 1, 2018)

*CPT Code 93793*

I am happy to report that Cigna paid for the 85610,QW and the 93793.  They did leave a total of $2.29 to the pt as coinsurance. 
Sheena


----------



## haugen (Oct 4, 2018)

That's great!!  Thank you Sheena for letting me know.


----------

